# Crane Mis-hap



## treebull (Apr 3, 2014)

While doing a very large cotton wood removal, there was a very serious "near miss" incident. One chain from the crane was choked to a central leader of a top with 2 other leaders included in the pick (5000lbs+-). The climber then rapped down and made the cut. After the cut was made, the large top inverted and came free of the chain, falling and missing the climber by 5ft. Needless to say this would of been a fatality. Thoughts are welcomed. Thank you.


----------



## deevo (Apr 4, 2014)

first of all use proper slings & spider legs instead of chains for crane work, that was mistake #1, also probably didn't have the chain choked properly.


----------



## Sean80 (Apr 8, 2014)

Did it flip because it was top heavy?


----------



## derwoodii (Apr 11, 2014)

This is easy to say so hard to learn without some boo boos or grief on the way,,, rigging 101, know your gears SWL & keep this figure below objects mass and know the object center of gravity and secure sling above it. 

Good to hear that day lesson was learned with out much harm. I seen this and its not nice as massive log weight pendulums in slo mo over but with fearful kinetic crush energy so try best not to find your self between movin parts.


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 12, 2014)

How experienced was the climber? A piece that big can crush you while moving in slow motion. It takes a little practice to get the hang of just how much all that green in the canopy really weighs. It can be deceiving. If not right they flip. Farther away from center the faster it'll go. I still every once in a while do it, but never with anything that big. I have never used chains on a tree. Chains collapse if there is a lost of tension, and depending how they were hooked they could fall off maybe. I know a cable when it gets a bite on a piece of wood it doesn't like to let go. I still like to place the cable/slings in a position where its held in place by a knob, or fork, limb, ect. just to be 100% if I can.


----------

